# A Small tribute to my Bandmates



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As 2006 winds down and I look back at the year I think it's only fitting to pay a small tribute to the guys who have so faithfully and ably supported me both on stage and off. 

Please allow me to introduce the band. 


John Slawek - keyboards, guitar, vocals. 
I found John playing in ethnic bands (polkas and the like) and after one rehearsal I knew he had the skills to become a great rock keyboardist. 

What can I say. He's a critical element. 











Kevin Barrie - Drums, vocals 
Kevin may be the single most technically skilled player in the group. He's a monster and I'm bloody thrilled to have him. 











Tom Dorschner - Bass 

Tom is the hardest working guy in the band. When there's work to be done, it's generally him and I. He's a solid bassist and a great friend. I would say, with the possible exception of myself, there's nobody in this band who loves it more. 











Tyler Wilson - Sound, Beth Dorschner - Lights 

Our able and dedicated crew. TOTALLY necessary and totally appreciated. 











These are the folks who allow me to live out my childhood fantasy and act like a rock star. 


Thanks for indulging me. 



I know my guys peek in here every once in awhile.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*band appreciation*

VERY NICE GESTURE

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR.



break a leg
jimmy peters


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jimmy peters said:


> VERY NICE GESTURE
> 
> HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR.
> 
> ...



Back at ya man.


:food-smiley-004:


----------

